# Bigger is better..



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Freezer stock..


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I bet u can't wait to get those guys mounted.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Definaly not, few thousand dollars later though..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice freezer collction..those p's are big...wicked teeth


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great monsters you had!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

The thickness of that piraya is freakin amazing.

~Dj


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

those were some crazy teeth and some nice ass 11 inch pygos


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Very nice indeed!!!!







Huge and nice teeths!! Pls do tell when/if your ever gonna post on eBay!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: nice cut out of the teeth


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanx guys.



> some nice ass 11 inch pygos


The smaller one was 12" measured by Oliver Lucanus when it came in 4 years ago. The larger one was measured at just under 15" when Oliver got that one in as well. Since you brought it up BdKing.









The shrink quite a bit when frozen.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

wow, some nice dead pygos. any pics of when they were alive?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes i definately believe that they were some monster because i have seen your pictures of them before when they were alive, but are you using standard length or tail length measurements. They are the biggest cariba i have ever seen either way.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

No, the smaller Piraya died the morning after I put him in the tank. The Rhom yes, there are pics up already.

BD,

Only the smaller Piraya and the Rhom were mine. The rest were given to my by a few different importers for me to have mounted. The smaller and larger Piraya were measured by Oliver Lucanus. I only had the smaller Piraya alive for one night and froze him before I measured him.
Although I am sure he use TL.

The PYGO pics I put up are still alive and well. There are no Caribe in the freezer.









Thanx though.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ohh alright... i just remember that you had some big as cariba


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

One day I will take the Caribe out and do actual measurements with pics for record. I am VERY nervous about it though, I lost that one smaller Piraya so easily and I am sh*t scared of loosing the others to something so stupid. one day I will though. I have heard Oliver say that these were the largest Caribe he has heard of in North America. We will have to see.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Definaly not, few thousand dollars later though..


 get them freeze dried, its cheap and looks nearly real

look it up on the net, I have seen pics where I couldnt tell the animal was dead, really


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I was looking at your picture collection...what size tank do you have your pygo's in? Very nice pictures too!! Thanks, Jake


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanx Nate, I ahve seen freeze dried before.. It looks goos but just not what I am looking for. I am personal with the head of the Taxidermist of Canada.. Should get a good deal from him.. I will see how it goes.

Jake,

Pygos are in a 230 gall.. and soon to be upgraded, they are looking fairly crowded in it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey Bryan, would you happen to have a list or anything on availability on what specie they have?? Someone on the board has a huge Cariba (i think Marco). I have a 8, 10 and 12" Spilo. And would like to know how to get other and different kinds

Heres a pic of my 12" Spilo chasing my old 8" Rhom


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

holy cow, nice camera work with those monsters!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, Hopefully Bryan knows a hook up with differnt ones. Then Im gonna stuff all in a 20 gal and tell peeps that overstocking (7) 12" Serras & Pygos can be done and live in harmony in the same tank.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Rhom,

This guy doesn't have anything in "stock", he is the head of the "Taxidermist's of Canada" meaning he has close ties with the leading Taxidermists in Canada.







He said he will get me a very good deal.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very nice and damn that piraya is big, if you don't want one of the jaws you can ship it to me


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Rhom,
> 
> This guy doesn't have anything in "stock", he is the head of the "Taxidermist's of Canada" meaning he has close ties with the leading Taxidermists in Canada.
> 
> ...


 Thats cool. Just be sure to take more badass pix man!!!









AL


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

I will get some more up soon.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hey Bryan, would you happen to have a list or anything on availability on what specie they have?? Someone on the board has a huge Cariba (i think Marco). I have a 8, 10 and 12" Spilo. And would like to know how to get other and different kinds
> 
> Heres a pic of my 12" Spilo chasing my old 8" Rhom


 haha..nice pic al.....when tern attacks a rhom....


----------

